# Irish Setter Black Bear Boots



## dunn1970 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just bought a pair of these boots last week. Hunted with them. They are lightweight, grip good, waterproof, and has a special elastic in top of boot so they bend when you walk. Very pleased.


----------

